# Makrelenangeln Norddeich Juli 09



## angel-andre (6. Juli 2009)

:vik:
Moin Moin

So und hier gehts dann weiter mit dem Makrelenfang im Juli


mfg Andre


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich Juli 09*

Hy Fischer,

und sind die Makos noch da???#t

Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg.

GLG Claus


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich Juli 09*

Wir (Freibadwirt, Heinrch und meinereiner) sind morgen auf der MS Blauort. Sind noch mehr AB-ler unterwegs?
Ich fische eine weiße Daiwa Inliner 10-30 lbs. falls jemand hallo sagen möchte.
Abfahrt heute um 20.30 Uhr. Wird eine lange Nacht!


----------



## angel-andre (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich Juli 09*

moin moin fahre morgen raus ist jemand dabei?????
wetter soll garnicht so schlecht werden.

Und sonntag steht auch ne tour an wenn das wetter mitspielt????

wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn wir nicht das einzigste boot dort sind.


----------



## angel-andre (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich Juli 09*

moin moin

nichts los zur zeit???????? sind makrelen wieder bei norderney????

vielleicht kann mir ja einer sagen ob noch was läuft.


----------

